

Launchbox backed startup seeks Co-Founder/CTO/Developer - chrischen

I'm posting this for a friend since his submissions aren't showing up<p>----------------------------------------------<p>Are you a tech-guy or tech-gal? Developer? Programmer?<p>Do you want to be a part of an exciting new startup which is already accepted into a prestigious incubator?<p>We are looking for a developer to join the team and manage all the code and technology behind our product for 12 weeks during the duration of the incubator program. Although we cannot pay you in cash, we will provide furnished housing in the Durham area for 12 weeks and a significant equity stake. Our platform is built on Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP (LAMP), and Java. We are looking for a very capable developer who can handle the back end code, server maintenance, and front end user interface.<p>You may be perfect if you like: Exciting and fast moving environments, being around other motivated people, sports, late working nights with good people, opportunities to meet top executives and investors throughout the country, and startup risk/reward opportunities.<p>Think you fit the bill? 
Contact us immediately via Dan@Ziernicki.com
Thanks!
======
AmberShah
If they're finding enough qualified applicants, then that's great for them. If
not, I just wanted to point out the problems with this scenario that make me
as a technical person never ever respond to this.

1) Programmers hate working with empty-drum "idea guys" and that's what it
sounds like you are. You don't have a single technical person on the team? It
sounds like that since you're offering the CTO position and say "manage all
the code and technology behind our product for 12 weeks". I'm not sure how you
managed to get into an incubator with no technical person or whether your
technical person bailed, but it's a big red flag. If you are a business-only
team - what do you bring to the table that the next MBA doesn't?

2) Programmers hate working on crappy code Since we don't know who wrote your
code (outsourced to India, an old partner that left?) but we know that you
-have- code ("manage all the code and technology behind our product for 12
weeks") then odds are we're going to be walking into a hunk of junk. And worst
of all, the idea guys are probably going around telling everyone that it's 90%
completed even though it's a crap pile.

Again, I don't mean to be a downer (too much). If they're getting plenty of
good submissions, then clearly it's just me. But it sounds like they may be
having trouble finding someone, and I think this is why. I often see business-
founders who can't figure out why they can't attract a good technical person.

------
javery
<http://www.leaguescape.com> is the startup I believe (based on a separate
email from the same group).

and your friends submissions all showed up as dead, probably marked as a
spammer.

oh, and Durham/Raleigh/Chapel Hill is a great area. If anyone takes this
opportunity let me know and the first great local beer is on me (Big Boss or
Lone Rider, your choice).

------
mgkimsal
Just to throw a comment in here - I've talked to Dan on the phone about this,
and was interested in working with him on this. My schedules and commitment
didn't allow for us to work together, but I'd encourage others to get in touch
with Dan - this feels legitimate and doable for the right person.

